# Tried Saltfork and Seneca spillway



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Tired of wishing I was fishing and headed to a couple local spillways today. The water level was up at a good flow. Tried both for a couple hours with little luck. At Saltfork I did find a small spot where I caught several small Bulegill using a button bobber and wax worms. Couldn't catch thing over 5". Pretty slow but fun to get out.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

You been up there lately dragline how's it looking over that way now


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

Seneca spillway is running very hard and muddy. Spillway will probably be lowered today to reduce flow or the Corp will keep it ripping and slam the gates shut probably tomorrow afternoon.


----------

